# Abysses...



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2006)

Ma maison date de 1903 et souvent je me suis demandé ce que diraient les murs sils pouvaient parler  bonheurs et malheurs se sont probablement chevauchés au fil des ans et des occupants successifs comme dans toute autre maison dailleurs.
  En tendant loreille et en étouffant sa raison, on pourrait probablement entendre des cris, des pleurs, des rires, des râles de plaisir ou dagonie et le silence aussi, véritable maître des lieux sil en est.
  Mettre le silence en abysse est un thème qui mobsède depuis toujours  comment voulez-vous distinguer une succession de silences mais là est une autre question !
  Comme Amélie, jai toujours rêvé de découvrir de petits trésors dérisoires cachés soigneusement pour la postérité dans un recoin de grenier ou la fente dun plancher quelque chose que quelquun aurait déposé en espérant lui faire redécouvrir la lumière quelques décennies plus tard mais rien ! La désespérance était au rendez-vous  jusque hier soir !
  Jétais seul  la maison était silencieuse et une certaine quiétude y régnait tant elle était baignée par une douce lumière dautomne finissant Javais déposé mon bouquin et me préparais à ce que daucuns décriraient comme une « soirée conventionnelle » dénuée de toute passion et de toute surprise
  Cest alors que je lentendis  une sorte de doux murmure qui allait, venait et repartait je ne sais où je tendis loreille et il se fit plus pressant sans toutefois que je puisse en déterminer la source avec précision.
  Ce nétait pas quun murmure dailleurs  on y percevait un certain brouhaha  des mélopées plaintives et lancinantes comme venues dailleurs
  Jétais debout dans le salon, loreille tendue et les sens aux aguets  mais doù venait ce murmure ?
  Il semblait provenir du sol  juste sous moi et cest alors que je me souvins quune partie de notre cave avait été condamnée tant bien que mal lorsque nous avions investi la maison il y a plus de 25 ans
  Je descendis doucement lescalier  je me courbais légèrement pour ne pas me cogner aux voûtes caractéristiques des maisons de cette époque ou les caves étaient encore véritablement des caves avec des recoins pour le charbon, dautres recoins pour ce que nous appelions des « garde-manger »  jécartais avec précaution quelques toiles daraignée et me dirigeais vers la partie que nous avions condamnée.
  Le murmure devenait audible  clairement audible  on aurait dit de leau en mouvement, légèrement agitée, un bruit régulier tel un mouvement perpétuel  des voix aussi, mais étouffées et plaintives  je cru percevoir quelques notes de musique mais je mis cette impression sur le caractère étrange de la situation
  Une planche de bois lourde et épaisse avait été placée tout contre louverture de la seconde cave dans laquelle je devais avoir pénétré tout au plus une ou deux fois avant que nous ne la condamnions définitivement
  Une faible lueur semblait transparaître au travers des planches disjointes  jétais à la fois étonné, curieux mais aussi craintif  et le murmure qui samplifiait  et les voix qui se mélangeaient
  Cest en poussant la lourde planche vers la gauche que je fus ébloui par une lueur aveuglante  une lumière qui sentait bon lété et les vacances, mais aussi les amours disparues et les espoirs déçus  je tentais quelques pas en me protégeant les yeux  la sensation était douce, comme si je marchais sur du sable fin  et je ne rêvais pas  je vous jure que je ne rêvais pas !
  Cest alors que je les vis  ils déambulaient au loin  certains étaient seuls, irrémédiablement seuls, dautres se tenaient par la main  ils ne semblaient ni gais ni tristes, simplement absents.
  Je tentais de me rapprocher deux mais ils séloignaient vers linfiniment bleu  je me mis à courir et à crier vers eux en agitant les bras mais rien ny faisait  je voyais le ciel et les nuages qui tournoyaient  car cétait bien de ciel et de nuages quil sagissait  jétais devenu fou  imparablement fou  irrémédiablement fou.

Je tombais à genoux, la tête entre les mains  cest à ce moment quil posa la main sur mon épaule  je ne le vis pas mais je savais qui il était  il me dit dune voix douce : « Tu en as mis du temps !!!!!!! » - à ce moment, je sus que je ne reviendrai pas en arrière, car au loin, magnifique, grandiose et maternelle, il y avait « la mer qui roule »  



...à ce magnifique sujet oublié ... cimetière de nos fantasmes, exutoire de nos passions et de nos peines ... à tous les coeurs qui saignent pour qu'ils sachent que plus jamais ils ne seront seuls...


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2006)

TheBig est au bar et le soleil est dans la cave


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Le bar tel qu'on l'aime


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ma maison date de 1903 et souvent je me suis demandé ce que diraient les murs sils pouvaient parler  bonheurs et malheurs se sont probablement chevauchés au fil des ans et des occupants successifs comme dans toute autre maison dailleurs.
> En tendant loreille et en étouffant sa raison, on pourrait probablement entendre des cris, des pleurs, des rires, des râles de plaisir ou dagonie et le silence aussi, véritable maître des lieux sil en est.



Tu rigoles mais, 


Je viens d'aménager dans un immeuble qui a plus de 100 ans.
La première nuit je n'ai pas fermé l'oeil. :sleep: 
Les premières semaines, chaque fois que je devais rentrer dans mon appartement, j'avais une boule au creux de l'estomac qui se formait. Il y a encore quelques jours quand j'en sortais je me sentais comme libérée. 
Les premiers jours je ne voulais même pas manger dedans, j'éprouvais une sensation de mal être permanente. :affraid:
J'en ai parlé à ma belle soeur. Elle m'a dit paniquée de répandre du gros sel dans les coins de la maison, et de faire brûler de l'encens. Que les murs devaient porter une charge d'ondes anciennes dont il fallait se débarrasser. :mouais: :hein: 
Très septique, mais prête à tout pour me sentir mieux, je fis ce qu'elle me dit. 
Rien ne changea, j'étais toujours mal à l'aise dans cet appartement. 
Je lui en reparle.  Elle m'explique que les ondes doivent être très profondément incrustées. Que je devais me renseigner sur l'histoire de l'immeuble, pour en comprendre la provenance. 
En fait l'immeuble n'avait été réhabilité que depuis 1995. Avant il avait servi de squat, il avait même brûlé. Puis avant encore il servait de maison pour bonnes. 
Enfin bref. Depuis je me pause souvent cette question aussi, si les murs pouvaient parler qu'est ce qu'ils diraient.  
Et quand je me sens angoissée, j'essaie de leur inventer des histoires... Et ça va mieux. 
Je suis scientifique et je ne crois pas vraiment à ce genre de truc voire pas du tout. Mais c'est vrai que c'est rassurant  ou inquiétant des fois de se laisser aller dans ces pensées là.


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Elle m'a dit paniqu&#233;e de r&#233;pandre du gros sel dans les coins de la maison



Tu peux aussi clouer une chouette sur ta porte et accrocher de l'ail dans l'entr&#233;e. :mouais:
Il y a plus radical, mais moins facile : une main de nouveau n&#233; momifi&#233;e. Mais attention ! Ce nouveau n&#233; doit &#234;tre d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; un soir de pleine lune sinon ca ne marche pas : les ondes rebondissent dessus.

Si vraiment tout cela ne fonctionne pas, contacte Doqu&#233;ville : un de ses poils pubien est souvent beaucoup plus efficace pour faire fuir les vivants, les morts et les ondes courtes que des chouettes, de l'ail et des mains s&#233;ch&#233;es.


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2006)

A force d'&#234;tre sollicit&#233; pour ses poils pubien, il va finir par &#234;tre au chomage technique, le pauvre...


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

J'en profite d'ailleurs pour mettre en garde.
Certains membres dénués de morale vendent de faux poils de Doquéville._ Il va sans dire qu'il s'agit là d'une arnaque et que ce matériel n'est d'aucune efficacité contre les forces étranges qui nous entourent_.
Voyez zebig : loin d'avoir fait fuir de son logis les esprits malins, le fait d'avoir fumé des poils venus d'on ne sait où lui font voir une manifestation de fonctionnaires dans sa cave, des lueurs étranges, du sable et des cocotiers. C'est sympa, soit, mais ce n'est pas le but du jeu.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si vraiment tout cela ne fonctionne pas, contacte Doquéville : un de ses poils pubien est souvent beaucoup plus efficace pour faire fuir les vivants, les morts et les ondes courtes que des chouettes, de l'ail et des mains séchées.


Je précise qu'Amok ne doit qu'à son état, plus tout à fait vivant, pas vraiment mort, insensible aux ondes ne lui parvenant pas de son sonotone, d'avoir pu approcher de si près mon pubis.


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> TheBig est au bar et le soleil est dans la cave


 
Si seulement..



Longue vie aux Abysses.


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> A force d'être sollicité pour ses poils pubien, il va finir par être au chomage technique, le pauvre...



D'un autre côté, ça facilite l'obtention d'une auréole, l'élimination du poil, enfin si on commence par l'extérieur, pas par le centre comme on le fait trop souvent (voir rezba, patoch, etc.)


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il semblait provenir du sol  juste sous moi et cest alors que je me souvins quune partie de notre cave avait été condamnée


Ton nouveau voisin avec la cave mitoyenne, il s'appelerait pas Maurice Dutroux une fois?


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je précise qu'Amok ne doit qu'à son état, plus tout à fait vivant, pas vraiment mort, insensible aux ondes ne lui parvenant pas de son sonotone, d'avoir pu approcher de si près mon pubis.



L'Histoire (avec un grand H) retiendra que j'ai touché le pubis de Evil et la langue de Foguenne. L'un avec ma langue, l'autre avec ma main: je peux maintenant partir en paix, ayant en ce bas monde été absous par le touché de ces deux reliques.

Depuis, plus rien, plus de bruits étranges, de chuchotements. Là, dans la maison vide, dans la chambre vide, je passe ma vie à écouter*. En vain.

A chaque fois, pour l'un comme pour l'autre, le même effet, les mêmes visions: comme un flash et des tas d'étoiles qui filent devant les yeux suivis d'une fanfare floue, de sons de sifflets de trains entrant en gare, de portes s'ouvrant sur la cave de the Big dans laquelle dansent des squelettes multicolores, de hiboux marchant au pas de l'oie, de déambulateurs mous marchants au pas de l'hibou et pour terminer (c'est à dire avant de perdre connaissance dans un orgasme), Bengilli en peignoir, charentaises aux pieds et clarinette à la main, qui chante la Walkyrie en Flamand. Mon crâne explose en une sublime vision de l'absolu. Ensuite, l'abysse.

Depuis, j'attends avec fébrilité de revivre cette experience. Que l'un donne sa langue au loup et que l'autre sorte de la douche à pas de chat.

Il m'est arrivé aussi de toucherWeb'O, mais ca ne compte pas : il est Suisse. Toucher un Hélvète, ca ne fait rien de spécial. C'est neutre. Juste un peu mou.


*  Tu te souviens, de ce musicien ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2006)

Mais si enfin !!!

J'avais marqué chebou exprés pour pas choquer !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A chaque fois, pour l'un comme pour l'autre, le même effet, les mêmes visions: comme un flash et des tas d'étoiles qui filent devant les yeux suivis d'une fanfare floue, de sons de sifflets de trains entrant en gare, de portes s'ouvrant sur la cave de the Big dans laquelle dansent des squelettes multicolores, de hiboux marchant au pas de l'oie, de déambulateurs mous marchants au pas de l'hibou et pour terminer (c'est à dire avant de perdre connaissance dans un orgasme), Bengilli en peignoir, charentaises aux pieds et clarinette à la main, qui chante la Walkyrie en Flamand. Mon crâne explose en une sublime vision de l'absolu. Ensuite, l'abysse.


Tu as la verve déchaînée aujourd'hui !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu as la verve déchaînée



Un moment, je vérifie que ce n'est pas hors charte...


Mon bon Big, je suis très déçu que tu prennes mon post avec aussi peu de considération. Je ne vois pas en quoi mes expériences sont moins crédibles que les tiennes (surtout qu'en ce qui me concerne, il y a des témoins).

Franchement, aller faire le foufou dans ta cave avec une écharpe nouée autour de la tête, des habits bariolés et de petites lunettes rondes sur le nez, fumer des joints dans le coin de la chaudière pour ne pas être vu de sa femme et ensuite venir nous raconter que "pas du tout, c'était une expérience mystique", c'est limite.

Je suis peiné. Tu donnes a notre jeunesse un bien mauvais exemple. Je pensais que tu t'étais calmé avec l'age, et que tes posts de sinistre mémoire (les sauteries au bord du Rhin et autres comportements que la morale réprouve) étaient des erreurs de jeunesse. Je constate qu'il n'en est rien et que le vice est en toi comme le tigre Rice Krispies l'est dans l'assiette du petit déjeuner.

De plus, tu as encore des traces de charbon sur le nez. Je vais dans l'instant organiser une réunion de modérateurs pour discuter de ton bannissement définitif.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Le tigre, c'est les frosties ! Usurpateur !!!! :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> c'est limite.


Tiens tu me rappelles le temps béni où je roulais dans une vieille Lada Niva rafistolée que j'ai pliée contre un peuplier (un comble non ???) ... j'avais inscrit sur la portière en grande lettres rouges : "Only the skaï is my limit" eu égard aux brûlures fessiaires causées par le fait de me jeter en short et sans précautions particulières sur mon siège brûlant par une belle journée de canicule en plein mois d'août...
Alors, quand on a connu ça, le fait d'agiter un ban, fut-il définitif, implacable et irrémédiable devant mes yeux encore hagards, c'est comme interroger un gardien de phare en tentant de l'aveugler avec une lampe de 75 watts... arffff !!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:
:love: ... ces jeunes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi mes expériences sont moins crédibles que les tiennes





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> le fait d'agiter un ban, fut-il définitif, implacable et irrémédiable devant mes yeux encore hagards, c'est comme interroger un gardien de phare en tentant de l'aveugler avec une lampe de 75 watts... arffff !!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:



Absolument, Amok, elles ne sont pas moins crédibles, ni plus d'ailleurs 
Voir ces deux  grands dégoiseurs devant l'éternel concourir pour le prix nobel de la métaphysique expérimentale a quelque chose de réjouissant. Je doute que ça fasse avancer la science mais c'est du nanan quand même.

En plus, ils sont soupe-au-lait, ce qui donne du piment à la chose. Ceci dit, c'est bien connu, si on met à tremper deux vieux croûtons dans la soupe (au lait ou pas), ils ramollissent vite  Faudra encore les étendre pour les faire sécher après 



Amok a dit:


> Je vais dans l'instant organiser une réunion de modérateurs pour discuter de ton bannissement définitif.



Encore un prétexte à beuverie, on croit rêver ! 



Amok a dit:


> le vice est en toi comme le tigre Rice Krispies l'est dans l'assiette du petit déjeuner.





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> c'est comme interroger un gardien de phare en tentant de l'aveugler avec une lampe de 75 watts... arffff !!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:



Bon ceci dit, c'est sûr, la métaphore est leu fort  si leur métaphysique est basique. 

(Je crois que je vais sortir, on m'appelle )


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Absolument, Amok, elles ne sont pas moins cr&#233;dibles, ni plus d'ailleurs
> En plus, ils sont soupe-au-lait, ce qui donne du piment &#224; la chose. Ceci dit, c'est bien connu, si on met &#224; tremper deux vieux cro&#251;tons dans la soupe (au lait ou pas), ils ramollissent vite  Faudra encore les &#233;tendre pour les faire s&#233;cher apr&#232;s



Moi &#233;tendu sur le m&#234;me fil que Mister Lebo ? Vous perdez tout sens commun. Cet individu, en plus d'&#234;tre Belge, m&#234;ne une vie de d&#233;bauche(s) et s&#232;me -portant culottes, bottes de moto, un blouson de cuir noir avec un aigle sur le dos, la terreur dans toute sa r&#233;gion.
Je me refuse &#224; &#234;tre vu en sa (mauvaise) compagnie, moi qui consacre ma vie aux forums dans un souci d'&#233;l&#233;vation des membres  quelles que soient leurs tailles (Leurs ages, je veux dire), aid&#233; en cela -Dieu merci- par des inscrits a la haute moralit&#233;.





Luc G a dit:


> Encore un pr&#233;texte &#224; beuverie, on croit r&#234;ver !




Vos propos, M&#244;ssieur G, sont non seulement diffamatoires, mais de plus totalement d&#233;plac&#233;s. un mod&#233;rateur ne boit pas: il passe son temps dans la recherche du post a corriger, voir supprimer, et se concentre sur sa t&#226;che comme du Persil anti-red&#233;position.
Pour reprendre le sketch de Coluche, je dirais m&#234;me qu'un mod&#233;rateur est d'une extr&#232;me efficacit&#233; en nettoyage vu qu'il peut m&#234;me effacer des messages &#233;crits par des noeuds. Et croyez moi que c'est chose courante.


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005680 a dit:
			
		

> Le tigre, c'est les frosties ! Usurpateur !!!! :mouais:



Je vois que Monsieur Le Chat a bien compris l'interêt d'un petit déjeuner équilibré !


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005680 a dit:
			
		

> Le tigre, c'est les frosties ! Usurpateur !!!! :mouais:



En parlant de vieux croûton, moi, pour le tigre, j'en étais resté à Esso. Il me semble même qu'à l'époque, les frosties étaient inconnues dans notre bô pays (c'est bien comme ça qu'on dit, non ? ), on disait (et on pratiquait) tartines. 

Les tartines seraient-elles descendues au trente-sixième dessous, exceptées celles, nostalgiques o combien que TheBig nous offre.

Ah, voir remonter des abysses, beurrées telles un modérateur en plein travail   ces belles tranches en lieu et place de ces chips desséchées telles le gosier d'un modérateur avant le travail


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> En parlant de vieux croûton, moi, pour le tigre, j'en étais resté à Esso.



Puisque nous sommes entre gens de goût...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Puisque nous sommes entre gens de goût...



Je serais quand même curieux de savoir quelle genre de recherche sur eBay t'amène sur un truc comme ça !!  :mouais:  ... 
Tu cherches un cadeau pour mamy ??   :love:


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je serais quand m&#234;me curieux de savoir quelle genre de recherche sur eBay t'am&#232;ne sur un truc comme &#231;a !!  :mouais:  ...
> Tu cherches un cadeau pour mamy ??   :love:



"Queue de tigre Esso" 

(et il y en a ! )


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2006)

pour accrocher aux poign&#233;es de d&#233;ambulateur ?!.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

Pas con.
A d&#233;faut d'une antenne de R5... 

Par contre ya une accroche pour un ventilo quelquepart sur un d&#233;ambulateur?
Nan passque sans vent, &#231;a a moins de gueule quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas con.
> A défaut d'une antenne de R5...
> 
> Par contre ya une accroche pour un ventilo quelquepart sur un déambulateur?
> Nan passque sans vent, ça a moins de gueule quand même...


Dis Pascal, je peux appuyer sur le gros bouton rouge ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

C'EST TIPONCH QU'A COMMENCE!!!!


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'EST TIPONCH QU'A COMMENCE!!!!


vil d&#233;lateur !!  
_(s'p&#232;ce de Ed !!...  )
_
c'est vrai qu'il faudrait "_l'habiller_"... le d&#233;ambulateur, pas le loup !!...  quoique avec un casque "_bol_"... 
bon il faut des queues de tigre Esso, une antenne ?! un ventilo (merci Bobby  ), d'la moumoute sur les poign&#233;es, pourquoi pas... 
des bandes de couleur sur le cadre....
le d&#233;ambulateur de S.A.S l'Amoque, j'vas en faire la plus belle des R12 !! ....  

l&#224;, &#231;a manque un peu d'accessoires....  :love:







_les Abysses ?! j'y vais !!...._  :casse:
_j'y plonge, m&#234;me !!.... _


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dis Pascal, je peux appuyer sur le gros bouton rouge ?



Sortir ça en réponse à un message de Bobby, je trouve ça tendancieux 

Sinon, le passage de "mettez un tigre dans le moteur" à "un chien qui remue la tête" (j'ai bien dit la tête, et c'est ça qui m'interpelle ) me plonge dans un abîme de perplexité sur le non-dit dans la littérature amokienne.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Sortir &#231;a en r&#233;ponse &#224; un message de Bobby, je trouve &#231;a tendancieux



Ca c'est rien mon bon Luc...
Si tu savais les horreurs qu'il peut me sortir sur ichat...
Tard le soir...
Quand je suis seul dans ma grande maison... :affraid:


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca c'est rien mon bon Luc...
> Si tu savais les horreurs qu'il peut me sortir sur ichat...
> Tard le soir...
> Quand je suis seul dans ma grande maison... :affraid:



Doc, faut qu'on cause ! 
Tu as failli m'avoir avec tes "et dire que je t'ai donn&#233;es mes plus belles ann&#233;es" et autres propos pleurnichards. Et je d&#233;couvre un nouveau li&#232;vre ?! C'est termin&#233;, tu lis ?! : TER-MI-NE ! :sick::casse:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

Ah mais c'est que je ne suis pas le seul en plus!
Tu savais pas?

Au moins, avec moi, il a &#233;t&#233; clair d&#233;s le d&#233;but...


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais c'est que je ne suis pas le seul en plus!
> Tu savais pas?
> 
> Au moins, avec moi, il a été clair dés le début...



Ce sujet porte bien son nom : on touche le fond !
'scusez les taches sur l'écran : ce sont mes larmes...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> 'scusez les taches sur l'&#233;cran



Je pense qu'on a pas touch&#233; le fond encore...
A mon avis &#231;a ne va pas tarder par contre :
D&#233;s que quelqu'un aura fait une sale blague avec cette phrase, l&#224; on pourra dire qu'on y est... 

La question qui se pose, c'est : "qui va la faire"?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je pense qu'on a pas touché le fond encore...


Oui, mais d'un doigt.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Octobre 2006)

Quand je peux rendre service... 



Amok a dit:


> scusez les taches sur l'écran ...


 
z'en prie ça nous est tous arrivé de mettre du foutre partout...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2006)

la question n'était effectivement pas "qui"... mais "quand"...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> la question n'était effectivement pas "qui"... mais "quand"...


Nos lecteurs auront rectifi&#233; d'eux m&#234;mes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2006)

Et voilà ! ça y est ! ... enfin !!!!!!!:love::love:
On retrouve le "vrai" bar, celui d'avant (sans nostalgie aucune !:rateau ... celui dans lequel on commettait un post à priori sérieux et dans lequel on se faisait pourrir en moins de temps qu'il n'en fallait pour aller pisser entre deux épisodes de Derrick ... celui dans lequel même les modos y allaient de leur déculottée et où Sonny tombait le futal plus vite que son ombre ... celui dans lequel ça démarrait dans les larmes et ça finissait en roulant sur la moquette... le bar de l'amitié et de la rigolade juvénile ... Arrrffffff !!! ça me manquait !
Vous aviez peut-être remarqué que depuis un certain temps, je ne créais plus de threads ... non pas parce que je n'en avais plus envie, mais parce que je me disais qu'avec le "nouveau régime", les réponses que j'allais récolter seraient politiquement correctes et que l'ensemble risquait de se révéler vite ennuyeux ... mais au fond de moi, je savais que je pouvais compter sur vous !!!!!!!
Le déclic m'est venu en voyant le Doc se faire pourrir un thread de main de maître par quelques illuminés... et je me suis dit : "Tidju ! et pourquoi il serait le seul !!!!!!!" - et c'est donc d'une main tremblante de jalousie mal placée que j'ai plongé dans les abysses !!!!:love: ... je n'ai pas été déçu !!!!!!:affraid:
Et pour fêter ça, j'ai bien envie de jouer aux "anciens combattants" et d'aller faire un tour dans les forums techniques question de vérifier que je n'ai pas tout-à-fait perdu la main... Arffff !!!!!:rateau::rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

_thebig : 'sp&#232;ce de marmiteux habill&#233; du zob en peau de squonce poilu !! _


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le déclic m'est venu en voyant le Doc se faire pourrir un thread de main de maître par quelques illuminés... et je me suis dit : "Tidju ! et pourquoi il serait le seul !!!!!!!" - et c'est donc d'une main tremblante de jalousie mal placée que j'ai plongé dans les abysses !!!!:love: ... je n'ai pas été déçu !!!!!!:affraid:


Ouais ben, tu vois, dans mon tradada, on a viré tous les pourrisseurs. Résultat : un fil de plus bon pour la cave. Y'a vraiment pas de quoi être jaloux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> R&#233;sultat : un fil de plus bon pour la cave. Y'a vraiment pas de quoi &#234;tre jaloux.


 ... tu avoueras quand m&#234;me qu'il y a du beau monde dans cette cave !!!

ps : mais c'est vrai que "la cave" &#231;a fait un peu p&#233;joratif ... j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un truc du genre "le mus&#233;e du bar" ... c'est plus classieux !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... tu avoueras quand m&#234;me qu'il y a du beau monde dans cette cave !!!


Ah &#231;a ! On a beau dire, il n'y a pas que de la piquette. En ce qui me concerne, j'y sais quelques grands crus que je vais boire en cachette certains soirs, &#224; certaines heures. Je parie m&#234;me que le fant&#244;me de l'Archiviste y r&#244;de, veillant avec amour et m&#233;ticulosit&#233; &#224; la conservation de rires anciens et d'&#233;motions fan&#233;es qu'un rien ravive. Oui, je parie qu'il y tra&#238;ne sa longue figure verd&#226;tre, jaloux de ces tr&#233;sors &#233;chou&#233;s sur son &#238;le comme un enfant ravi de trouver une bouteille dans la mer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je parie même que le fantôme de l'Archiviste y rôde, veillant avec amour et méticulosité à la conservation de rires anciens et d'émotions fanées qu'un rien ravive.


Faisons de "la cave du bar" notre dernier repaire ... un endroit plein de mystères rappelant le temps où nous étions enfants ... le temps où nous étions innocents !
Ca sentira la lavande de grand-mère à fleurs, la vanille de nos desserts préférés et le vendredi on nettoiera à grandes eaux additionnées de savon noir ... celui qui nous faisait dire que "ça sentait le propre" ... on y installera un grand écran pour visionner de vieux films en noir et gris et comme dans Cinema Paradiso on collectionnera les plus beaux baisers pour les voir et les revoir encore et toujours... on aura aussi une prairie pleine de coquelicots (j'y tiens !) dans laquelle on dansera jusqu'au matin ... en contrepartie, on sera tous muets et condamnés à l'être ... mais nos coeurs n'ont pas besoin de bouche ! C'est ça qui est important !!!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Faisons de "la cave du bar" notre dernier repaire ... un endroit plein de mystères rappelant le temps où nous étions enfants ... le temps où nous étions innocents !
> Ca sentira la lavande de grand-mère à fleurs, la vanille de nos desserts préférés et le vendredi on nettoiera à grandes eaux additionnées de savon noir ... celui qui nous faisait dire que "ça sentait le propre" ... on y installera un grand écran pour visionner de vieux films en noir et gris et comme dans Cinema Paradiso on collectionnera les plus beaux baisers pour les voir et les revoir encore et toujours... on aura aussi une prairie pleine de coquelicots (j'y tiens !) dans laquelle on dansera jusqu'au matin ... en contrepartie, on sera tous muets et condamnés à l'être ... mais nos coeurs n'ont pas besoin de bouche ! C'est ça qui est important !!!!!:love:


Et sonny vomira, comme avant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et sonny vomira, comme avant !


Mais en silence cette fois !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et sonny vomira, comme avant !



Il faut toujours que le doc s'attache aux petits détails qui font "vrai".


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2006)

bandes de vieux c.... !!  


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais en silence cette fois !!!!!!!!!!


Prouesse admirable s'il en est et que seule rend possible une grâce de Mère Nature : une discrète ouverture reliée directement à son estomac. Bref, comme eût dit Rimbaud, il a deux clapets au côté droit.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Il faut toujours que le doc s'attache aux petits détails qui font "vrai".


Comme je le disais un soir à un ami, un jour, les détails, c'est tout ce qui reste.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> bandes de vieux c.... !!
> 
> 
> :love:



C... sûrement ! mais vieux ... non alors !!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C... sûrement ! mais vieux ... non alors !!!!!!!:rateau:


Oui, enfin... Pour Amok, l'expertise le dira. :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Comme je le disais un soir à un ami, un jour, les détails, c'est tout ce qui reste.


Excusez-moi 2 minutes, mais ma prostate défaillante m'oblige à aller secouer mon détail !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Excusez-moi 2 minutes, mais ma prostate défaillante m'oblige à aller secouer mon détail !!!!!


Qu'on amène une loupe et une pince à épiler pour mon ami incontinent !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, enfin... Pour Amok, l'expertise le dira. :love:


Euh ! tu voulais dire l'autopsie, je présume !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! tu voulais dire l'autopsie, je pr&#233;sume !!!!!


&#199;a d&#233;pend s'il tient le choc d'une expertise approfondie ou pas. Pour le moment, il est entre de bonnes mains. Mais, tu me connais, je m'inqui&#232;te toujours. 


P.S. : "L'autopsie", c'est le surnom de Livingstone ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bref, comme eût dit Rimbaud, il a deux clapets au côté droit.



Et deux schlapettes aux sabots qu'il a gauches, m'a-t-on dit (mais entre le on-dit et le on médit, il n'y a parfois qu'un pas).


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C... sûrement ! mais vieux ... non alors !!!!!!!:rateau:


......  



DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, enfin... Pour Amok, l'expertise le dira. :love:





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! tu voulais dire l'autopsie, je présume !!!!!


c'est l'heure des cachets !! 

 :love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! tu voulais dire l'autopsie, je présume !!!!!



Non, non, on dit bien "expertise" en paélontologie, c'est l'Arico qui me l'a confirmé, il y a belle lurette comme dirait Calet.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> ... comme dirait Calet.


Encore un qui a habité des gîtes au long de fouilles curieuses.


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais, tu me connais, je m'inquiète toujours.



On reconnait bien là ton égocentrisme consubstantiel. Tandis que l'Amok, lui, *nous* inquiète


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais, tu me connais, je m'inquiète toujours.


Moi aussi, je m'inquiétais toujours ... et un jour, j'ai décidé de prendre la vie comme elle venait ! C'était le jour ou aidant un voisin, rebouteux de son état, qui était occupé à soigner un pompiste qui s'était coincé le pied dans la trappe de ses cuves ! Mon voisin m'avait dit : "Aide-moi, passe-moi les amulettes !!!!!" - ce jour-là, j'ai malheureusement compris qu'une surdité naissante avait causé la perte de deux personnes que j'appréciais...!!!
Depuis ce temps, je prends la vie comme elle vient ....:love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Encore un qui a habité des gîtes au long de fouilles curieuses.



Le monde est plein de contradictions : on s'élevait dans les cieux grâce à la cave à TheBig et les contrepètries descendues de l'olympe nous ramènent auw abysses.


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Depuis ce temps, je prends la vie comme elle vient ....:love:



Et parfois, dans la gueule, sans prévenir. On se demande où elle a pêché son permis !


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Et parfois, dans la gueule, sans pr&#233;venir. On se demande o&#249; elle a p&#234;ch&#233; son permis !



&#231;a d&#233;pend qui conduis.....


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2006)

On n'est pas arrivés ! et quant à savoir où ! 
ThBig a un GPS un peu spécial : "Gigote Pas, Swingue" qu'il s'appelle, son GPS


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

Héééééé ben...

C'est bon, les croulants sont partis au pieu, on va pouvoir être un peu tranquille?


----------



## Nexka (13 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et pour fêter ça, j'ai bien envie de jouer aux "anciens combattants" et d'aller faire un tour dans les forums techniques question de vérifier que je n'ai pas tout-à-fait perdu la main... Arffff !!!!!:rateau::rateau:



N'oublie pas ton GPS, que je puisse te localiser facilement en cas de probléme  .. Je sort l'hélico


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Je sort l'hélico


Euh ! n'oublie pas ta combinaison seyante ....:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! n'oublie pas ta combinaison seyante ....:rose:



Un zip vaut mieux que deux boutonni&#232;res


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007483 a dit:
			
		

> _thebig : 'spèce de marmiteux habillé du zob en peau de squonce poilu !! _








:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

il est grand temps que tu récupères ta monture bigounet, tu files un mauvais coton


----------



## tinibook (19 Octobre 2006)

Etre privé de sa monture, et devoir faire semblant, ça doit pas être évident non plus...  
 

V


----------



## woulf (25 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Et parfois, dans la gueule, sans prévenir. On se demande où elle a pêché son permis !


 
C'est pas dans la gueule qu'il se la prend, zebig, plutôt dans le cul au vu de ses dernières mésaventures


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> C'est pas dans la gueule qu'il se la prend, zebig, plutôt dans le cul au vu de ses dernières mésaventures


Euh ! woulfinet ! C'est tout ce que t'as trouvé pour faire remonter ce merveilleux thread plein de sensibilité et tout et tout ??????


----------



## NED (25 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! woulfinet ! C'est tout ce que t'as trouvé pour faire remonter ce merveilleux thread plein de sensibilité et tout et tout ??????



Je remonte le niveau.

Il se trouve que la moitié de ma famille est Bérrychonne. Contrée isolé du monde en plein centre de la France. Le berry et toute ces légendes ont hanté ma jeunesse autant que les corrigans de mes racines bretonnes.

Quand j'était tout petit (5 ou 6 ans) et que mon arrière grand-mère m'amenait à la messe, à la sortie, pour éviter les mauvais présages il fallait réciter 2 prières et quand on croisait un crapaud il fallait cracher 3 fois par terre sinon on dormait mal.

Il y avait à côté de la ferme une vielle maison toute pourrie jouxtant le champ de maïs et s'enfonçant dans les bois. A l'interieur vivait encore à l'époque une des dernières sorcières du Berry. C'était la vieille Rachèl, toute boutonnée, sale, habillée en haillons, qui sortait très peu sauf dans la forêt pour se procurer des plantes et des racines.
Parfois en jouant j'allais la voir, car elle ne me faisait pas peur...
Ma grand-mère et sa mère me disait à chaque fois de ne pas cotoyer cette créature des ombres; que la toucher m'exterminerait à tout jamais dans un vortex temporel Berrychon. Elles en avaient peur comme la peste.
Ne va pas voir la sorcière Rachèl, tu vas nous attirer des ennuis!

Au début je passait à côté de son jardin, insouciant, et elle me regardait, d'un oeil torve, en arrachant ses salades. Puis au fur et à mesure, elle me connaissait, mais on ne se parlait pas encore.
Un matin je passe en vélo près de sa maison, elle était à la porte avec ses haillons de laine sur le dos, ses long cheveux gris graisseux recouvrant la moitié de son dos quasi bossu.
Elle me fit un signe du bras, du genre "viens voir".
Peureux, mais curieux, je descends de ma monture et m'approche de la maison de pierres d'où s'échappait un épaisse fumée formant des volutes complexes.
Je passe la grille, je me mets a 2,3 mêtres du personnage inquiétant. Je n'avais pas peur, car mon canif acheté fraîchement aux nouvelles Galeries de châteauroux était planqué dans la poche arrière de ma salopette.
Elle voyait que je ne voulais pas trop avancer, alors toujours sans rien dire, elle cligne de l'oeil et avance dans sa maison en m'invitant d'un geste de la main.
J'approche, sur le perron, pas plus, courageux mais pas fou non plus.
Elle était dans l'unique pièce de sa maison crasseuse, on se serait cru au moyen-âge avec la cheminée, le chaudron qui marmitait, une table en bois avec plein de plantes et d'animaux morts dessus. des bocaux, du sable etc...
Bref, j'avait l'impression d'entrer dans une salle de merlin l'enchanteur mais en plus crados quand-même.
Elle me tourne le dos allant checher quelque chose dans son bordel ambiant, puis revient vers moi avec une sorte de collier. La figure flétrie par le temps s'anima et une voix semi-caverneuse sortit de sa bouche :
"Mets ceci, ca te protègera, c'est une amulette bonne étoile"
Du bout des ongles pointus, elle me tend l'objet, un collier de cuir avec une médaille en argent grattée effacée, des lambeaux de peau de lapin et des morceaux de verres entrelacés dans des crins de cheval. Je recule d'un pas mais la tentation est trop grande, je lui chippe le collier et m'évade en courant. j'enfourche le vélo et repars à toute berzingue chez moi...

Au retour, ma grand-mémé me questionne : "tu étais où, tu en a mis du temps"
"Heu....ba dans le bois" balbusiais-je.
Furieuse elle rétorque "tu as vu la sorcière, tu as vu Rachèl!!"
Ma grand-mémé avait une telle préstence, que je ne pouvais mentir.
Je lui avouait mon passage chez la sorcière. par contre l'objet précieux était caché dans le garage.
"Elle t'a touché, Elle t'a touché" tu est tout crotté (évidament, je revenait des champs de boue en vélo). 
Donc j'étais contaminé, damné à jamais. Mon dieu, qu'avais-je fait.
Je peux vous dire que ce soir là, j'ai pris 3 bains, on m'a frotté à la brosse dure et au savon pendant des heures. lavé 2 fois les dents, champoiné et rechampoiné pour évincer les cancrelats, les blattes et autres poux verreux que j'aurais pu attrapper. Puis sur-parfumé à l'eau de cologne.
Je n'ai plus eu le doit d'aller vers le bois pendant mes vacances. Je n'ai jamais osé retourné voir la vieille femme.
J'avais ramené la précieuse relique chez moi.
Plus tard, La Sorcière Rachél mourut, sa maison démolit par la construction d'un lotissement. Mes fréquents déménagement pendant ma jeune enfance et mon adolescence m'ont fait perdre l'amulette.
Mais la bonne étoile est restée, je vais pas me plaindre de ma vie, je fais ce que j'aime et je suis heureux...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Ned bien que je sois  tombée à fond dans cette jolie histoire  

il se trouve qu'il y a des envoûtés sur ce forum:mouais: et çà fait un petit bout de temps qu'on recherche activement le sorcier en question 

ahhhhhhh the big et en plus sur ton fil!!!!!:afraid: fais gaffe demain ou même cette nuit:mouais:  Pomme Q avait donc raison tout à l'heure 
vade retro satanas!!!!!!!!:affraid:

moi j'fous l'camp de ce fil hanté 

Ned stp ne vient surtout pas sur le fil "fan de deux roues" nous sommes en travaux pendant plusieurs mois:hein: merci


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Je remonte le niveau.



Essaie toujours, mais c'est mal barré.


----------



## NED (29 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Essaie toujours, mais c'est mal barr&#233;.



Ba &#233;cris un peu ! :hein: 
Racontes nous cette histoire du vieux monsieur bizarre sans jambes qui t'avais remis ce vieux saxo en or. M&#234;me que dans son ancien manoir hant&#233;, tu lui avait piqu&#233; son chapeau pointu en feutrine violette.....:mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Essaie toujours, mais c'est mal barré.


Sonnyboy :love:

un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes


----------

